# anybody been to f.s. forums lately?



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

let me fore warn you.... it sucks!! what have they done  hopefully the bugs will be worked out but for the time being ....IT SUCKS !!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I tried the password reset function and it didn't work for me.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Tell everyone to come here...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Seriously.
The new system they're using is complete garbage.
All the information is old from April, I cannot change my signature (which happens to be the microskiff.com logo ;D) .
I tried changing it because they had previously erased it from my sig and sent me an i.m. saying it was not allowed even though I had it on there for months. 

Then I tried uploading my avatar and it repeatedly says that the "path is not writable".

They tried pulling that stunt months ago and couldn't figure it out.
So they had put the old forums back up because all of the complaints.
They had originally said it was just a temporary thing until they got the new system worked out.
But it appears as if they still haven't gotten it worked out.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but your complaints will go further over there than here.  

Cheers


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

im staying here till they get things fixed over there


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I was banned on Monday. Now they are doing the transition and I'm not banned anymore. Yeeeeehaaaw! lmao.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I was banned on Monday. Now they are doing the transition and I'm not banned anymore. Yeeeeehaaaw!  lmao.


lol!

What the heck were you banned for?
And was it a total ban or just the temporary one like the last time you were banned? lol


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Meh, I'm not a fan of the FS Forum's anyhow. Too much macheesemo and "who's is bigger" over there for me.


Microskiff.com is what it's all about! ;D


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> > I was banned on Monday. Now they are doing the transition and I'm not banned anymore. Yeeeeehaaaw!  lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it temporary I think, lol. check this out:


you're not going to believe me. they were talking about Serena Williams in Off Topic, because of her recent rant on the court. Some of the guys made racist remarks (no problem), some posted watermelon smileys (no problem), others posted KFC gifs (no problem), one posted a close up of her junk (no problem), I say I want to Donkey Punch her, BANNED! wth? :

lol!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > I was banned on Monday. Now they are doing the transition and I'm not banned anymore. Yeeeeehaaaw!  lmao.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Lol!

Yeah, some of their mods are a joke.
Others are pretty cool.

I like this site better.
One doesn't have to search through all the BS to find what one's looking for here.


----------



## Lex_Johnson (May 25, 2009)

> > > I was banned on Monday. Now they are doing the transition and I'm not banned anymore. Yeeeeehaaaw!  lmao.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Dude you get banned weekly over there, lol ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I quit posting over there years ago. All I do any more is glance through the regional sections a week or so before I head out on a road trip to see who's catchin' what and where. There are some very knowledgeable guys that post over there though, its the rest of the tomato heads that I can't handle on a regular basis. 

As fer their site woe's, I've been an IT guy for many many moons and migrating systems is always a pain, especially the ones that are up 24/7. Web technology is changing quickly too and some legacy app's don't migrate well without a lot of work. I'm sure they'll work things out though or find someone to help them get it done.

That Serena thing sounds like a hoot...


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

wanna laugh? I tried posting again and it said this across the top:

You are not authorized to post on this forum.

So I log back in, and shazam, it's all good! wtg FS!


----------



## Lex_Johnson (May 25, 2009)

That's cause you're special meng


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> wanna laugh? I tried posting again and it said this across the top:
> 
> You are not authorized to post on this forum.
> 
> So I log back in, and shazam, it's all good! wtg FS!


dude, i cant believe you were banned for saying you wanted to donkey punch someone   i made a sexist remark here on this forum a while back that didnt get me banned?? ( which was bad taste on my part and apologize if i offended anyone  :-[) but a comment like that would have gotten me arrested it looks like on the fs forum  [smiley=jail.gif]  i do enjoy the north florida sections of the fs forum, however this site has more in common with the way i like to roll


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

My Brest Cancer Post was Deleated ...LOL

My Sig was Edited ... Cant say Friggin LOL .... 

Sub sailor is a DOLT !


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

They deleted my cool endorsement signature and info. I hate the new forum. So slow and confusing. We will have to get it back to the old way........most of you guys don't post at all on there but im xTBNJx.

Lets send some emails and see if we get out forum back.............It took me 10 mins to submit a post. I advertised Micro, CG, and FlatsClass sites to see if we can acquire new members . 








PS........Email sent to blair wickstrom......he claimed responsiblity and left his contact info so I emailed him my concern. 

[email protected]dasportsman.com


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is a Qoute from one of thier "regular" Posters [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

"ya know how you watch a movie, for instance, where a bunch of people are stranded in a really bad situation. That one guy stands up and proudly proclaims "It's not that bad! We can scrape wood together, kill some animals, skin em, make our own clothes, and tell ghost stories!" "We can make the best of it!" Then they all get pissed off and jump up, pin the guy to a tree and cut his throat out so they don't have to listen to his falsely upbeat jibber jabber."


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

It's effin BS. they don't realize that their traffic is down because many people are tired of being alienated from their site, while others are free to have diarrhea of the mouth. instead of judging everyone alike, they use personal issues to stick people, and treat the suck-ups well. I'm going to have to say that this change will break the camel's back. That and the fact that their mag is as slim as a menu at your local chinese restaurant. 

many of you see what goes on over there. racism is ok, bashing is ok, and death is ok. 

I was once banned because I replied to a topic about girlfriends/wives going out to clubs with their friends. All i said was, "if your woman goes to clubs without you, she may be a trick." BAM, FSeric banned me. now you tell me that's fair. I'm done supporting FS. Let's grow the reports section here. Micro-Reports lol.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

I was once banned because I replied to a topic about girlfriends/wives going out to clubs with their friends. All i said was, "if your woman goes to clubs without you, she may be a trick." BAM, FSeric banned me. now you tell me that's fair. I'm done supporting FS. Let's grow the reports section here. Micro-Reports lol.


wow dude sounds like they had it out for you for some reason  i'm a member of rswarrior.com, its a motorcycle forum and i thought they were bad :-/ although the banning is far and few between they do lock topics on a regular basis


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been a longtime FS member. I've never been banned. Never had posts removed. Rarely ever got into it with other members, but I stopped posting there back in May.

I still check the NE forums for reports and there are some good people there, but there are a few too many of the other type, that I just don't want to deal with. :

I haven't seen the changes everyone's talking about firsthand, so I guess I'll go login and check it out...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There was a while where they would remove my posts regularly.
It got to the point where they stopped sending me instant messages letting me know what they erased and why.
They just erased and erased.
I was never banned though.

That, and they kept erasing my signature.
Even though I had the "ok" from other mods to use the signature.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

I was recently banned from Jax Kayak Fishing forum....never been banned from a forum before that and I've been around for awhile. Member #961 on FS forum and have never even had a post commented on. I guess the admin at JKF is just a bit uptight.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I was recently banned from Jax Kayak Fishing forum....never been banned from a forum before that and I've been around for awhile. Member #961 on FS forum and have never even had a post commented on. I guess the admin at JKF is just a bit uptight.


 say what??   you were banned from a kayak forum??    needless to say  i'm a little shocked, they must have found out you were fishing from a noe  ;D


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> > I was recently banned from Jax Kayak Fishing forum....never been banned from a forum before that and I've been around for awhile. Member #961 on FS forum and have never even had a post commented on. I guess the admin at JKF is just a bit uptight.
> 
> 
> say what??   you were banned from a kayak forum??    needless to say  i'm a little shocked, they must have found out you were fishing from a noe  ;D


I do enjoy kayak fishing also but I have buzzed a couple of kayaks with my noe before.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

FS Member #15...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

curiosity got the best of me so I tried to log in. Password didn't work, but I just had to reset it.  

Other than that everything seem to work OK, but I was a little disappointed I didn't win any money or gear for logging in again for the first time in about a year.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

just like when rswarrior made their move people will bitch and there will be bugs to be worked out for a week or two, some will even complain longer than that but in the end most folks will learn to adapt to the changes and life will move on, they'll probably even lose a few due to the change but kinda like arresting drug dealers.... there will always be someone to take their place. just seems to me they would already have these bugs worked out and transition a lot smoother but i know jack about computers so i'll keep my trap shut and try to roll with the changes


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Jan's upgrades go a Whole Lot smoother ... [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

There are alternatives 
www.fishnorthbay.com
www.sflangler.com
www.microskiff.com 
we love the traffic.....
NOW back to my broken bolt.... :-[


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Good riddance I say. 


Mike Holliday was the best thing they had going for them, and when he left to start up the weekly FS was doomed from that day forward. He seemed to be the only guy who knew what he was doing and is a nice guy to boot. 

Quite honestly I gave up from buying their printed advertising medium....oops "magazine" many, many years ago. 

Decided I was tired of reading ads while scouring for some/any sort of useful information that hadn't been re-hashed every season for the last XX years. It was a waste of ink and reminded me more of those coupon periodicals than an actual magazine. 

I've never met Blair but the coupe de gace for me was meeting, and getting shunned by, a guy who I believe was their marketing manager at the FS show because I wasn't a guide while I was in a so-called "select" group of people. Put a bad taste in my mouth for the entire company. I won't mention the guy's name but I think he was fairly new and came from up in the northwest or something and was making a fool of himself attempting to tell people who've lived here their entire lives how to fish locally. Ummm....yeah. 

While I'm on a roll, the website has been nothing but a bash-fest with a "mine is bigger than yours" attitude. Like introducing 5-year olds to the internet for the first time with no adult supervision IMHO. I don't need any extra drama in my life and do my best to steer clear of it at all costs. 

Additionally, their TV show is an all-out joke. They constantly flash on the screen that they are using sponsor's products when it's clear beyond a doubt that they're using something different! Like we're idiots or something, I just don't get it. 

Maybe it's me, but when I sit on the couch, toes-up to watch a fishing TV show, I prefer to actually watch a fishing show. Not a 30 minute infomercial. Wasn't that Billy Mays' job? Or Vince from Shamwow?

So, in my opinion at least, if you have a magazine full of worthless information; your employees want to treat the "regular guy" like an idiot; the only thing separating your TV show from the "pro panhandlers" is that you haven't been busted with a lady of the night or they haven't found coke in your system; and your website is nothing but a den of snakes, I have to ask....

Why are they still around?

I'm not into bashing, but the above has been festering since I first read this thread. 

-T


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

[smiley=bravo.gif] Well said, Tom!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

They should just change the name from FL Sportsman forum to the Egret forum. The boating section used to be a great place for information and learning. Now it is just a large advertisement for Egret. Seriously if you ask a question about which 30' offshore boat to buy for Tuna fishing someone on there would suggest an Egret with a straight face. They are great boats but it just gets tiresome. Now everybody else is tired of the nonsense and has started bashing them just for fun...which makes things even more annoying. The HB, Yellowfin, Contender, L&B, (etc, etc, etc) owners don't spam up the place. Not sure why Egret guys have chosen to do so. 

:rant off:


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't like the new system. I can't figure out how to pull up my old IM's to get a phone number I need....AAARRRGGGGGGG!!!


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

AND now it is hacked with malware....
Them boyz will be busy.....
Man what a NIGHTMARE..


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

earlier today the forum was sending some vicous pop ups trying to get me to download "virus protection"...I'm sure it wasn't protection.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Ouch, have to wonder if they have any quality IT staff left. If they don't that explains how this happened in the first place and doesn't leave a lot of hope for things getting better. :-[


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Well put Tom no more fs for me let Eric M.& Ben C. have it maybe there's enough room for their ego's [smiley=bigun2.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Perhaps I should get a test Ride in an Egret then go there and trash it


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

they have tooo much advertisements not enough fishy bizness, same as the magazine which i stopped reading long ago ----what about tampabayfish.com ,anyone have any problems/info on them im waiting for account approval for several months -no worky just deadends - anytide-


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

This one showed up in my email a few months ago,
a digital fishing magazine...

                  www.gaffmag.net

No clue if it's gonna be worthwhile or not.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Did Find this little Goody There ... 

Please Distribute Frreely LOL ...

And to think I Can't say Frigging over There !


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

lots o bikinis @ gaff ,but not sure about their slime quality???? like fs tooo much about evryting but fish
-anytide


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

looks like I found a new home


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> looks like I found a new home


welcome to the forum,


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks....this format is alot better


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome guys! 
I'm not really a FS Forum guy myself...
Never cared much for it.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

snooks2005 is a buddy of mine. how's it going dude?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> snooks2005 is a buddy of mine. how's it going dude?


any friend of yours is a friend of ours


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > snooks2005 is a buddy of mine. how's it going dude?
> 
> 
> any friend of yours is a friend of ours



I don't know man, I've seen the places he hangs out at.
I wouldn't trust EVERY friend of his.  ;D


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

well, this one's ok. you see, he's not from Hialeah.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> well, this one's ok. you see, he's not from Hialeah.


 ;D


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> > well, this one's ok. you see, he's not from Hialeah.
> 
> 
> ;D


but you are! lol.  still may need your help homie. I will give you a call. Stripped the hull of all the cleats and stuff but no sanding yet. :'(


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

All that smak talking and look what happened! Today tried to use the link from yahoo...and I got....

"Thanks for being part of the FS family, which includes the largest online fishing community on the web. It’s because of you, the community, that it is what it is. Any forum is only as good as the members who make it. However, in order for us to continue to make the board available to you we need to update our board software, which will require new passwords for each of you.

Your member name, number and post total will stay intact, but you will have to reset your password. I’ve listed some easy steps on how to do this below."

All I wanted to do is just check up on the gossip on the forum is this week, lol


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> All that smak talking and look what happened!  Today tried to use the link from yahoo...and I got....
> 
> "Thanks for being part of the FS family, which includes the largest online fishing community on the web. *It’s because of you, the community, that it is what it is.* Any forum is only as good as the members who make it. However, in order for us to continue to make the board available to you we need to update our board software, which will require new passwords for each of you.
> 
> ...


so are they saying that we helped make it a piece of crap? ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > All that smak talking and look what happened!  Today tried to use the link from yahoo...and I got....
> >
> > "Thanks for being part of the FS family, which includes the largest online fishing community on the web. *It’s because of you, the community, that it is what it is.* Any forum is only as good as the members who make it. However, in order for us to continue to make the board available to you we need to update our board software, which will require new passwords for each of you.
> >
> ...



I'm not sure about we, but you sure as hell did ;D  ;D





Let me know. 
I was waiting for your call but you never did call....lol


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks guys been working on my buddies boat


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

And now this..... :




> As you have no doubt noticed, we have been experiencing some hiccups with the transition to the new forum. We have a team working on the issues. Right now, these are the outstanding problems that we know about:
> 
> Post counts are off--they will be back to normal soon.
> Problems receiving a new password
> ...


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

I used to go on there on a regular basis for fishing & boating info. Now as other have mentioned it seems like a one big commercial i n boating. Seems to be a lot of I have a XYZ boat and isn't it great. Old forum back in late '90's was more like this forum is today, mostly fishing and fellow fisherpersons helping others. Good advice and not many put downs or mine is more $$ than yours or mines bigger or better.


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

> I used to go on there on a regular basis for fishing & boating info. Now as other have mentioned it seems like a one big commercial i n boating. Seems to be a lot of I have a XYZ boat and isn't it great. Old forum back in late '90's was more like this forum is today, mostly fishing and fellow fisherpersons helping others. Good advice and not many put downs or mine is more $$ than yours or mines bigger or better.


I'll help you guys as much as possible....if you have any questions about product just fire away and I'll also keep you guys up to date on what's coming new........


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> > I used to go on there on a regular basis for fishing & boating info. Now as other have mentioned it seems like a one big commercial i n boating. Seems to be a lot of I have a XYZ boat and isn't it great. Old forum back in late '90's was more like this forum is today, mostly fishing and fellow fisherpersons helping others. Good advice and not many put downs or mine is more $$ than yours or mines bigger or better.
> 
> 
> I'll help you guys as much as possible....if you have any questions about product just fire away and I'll also keep you guys up to date on what's coming new........


yeah um, can you give me the gps #'s to the spot in WWB with the big redfish? thanks. ;D


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

save me some


N25 24.399 W81 08.916


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

hey! that spot's no secret!


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

it is if you don't know what tide to fish it..............


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> it is if you don't know what tide to fish it..............


incoming?  




You let me know when you're ready to ride.
I am.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> it is if you don't know what tide to fish it..............


sh*t, I'll just sit there through both tides. I've got beer and cigars!


----------

